# NetworkManager und NFS

## cryptosteve

Moin,

nach langer Zeit habe ich mal wieder einen Heimserver in Betrieb genommen. Da meine Notebookfestplatte doch arg an ihre Grenzen gekommen ist, wollte ich bestimmte Teile davon auslagern und via NFS einbinden.

Am Notebook benutze ich NetworkManager und das entsprechende KDE4-Plasmoid. Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut, aber meine NFS-Mounts via /etc/fstab laufen natürlich ins Leere (=Timeout), da NetworkManager erst später startet und noch viel später die Verbindung aufbaut.

Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Was ist hier der Königsweg? Ein dispatcher-Skript? NFS-Mounts automatisch vom Plasmoid einbinden lassen? eth0 vom NetworkManager-Management ausnehmen und auf NFS via wlan0 verzichten?

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau dir mal autofs an.

Da werden die Verzeichnisse erst eingebunden, wenn du sie nutzt.

----------

## disi

Hier der Link zur offiziellen Wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AutoFS

Ich wollte da auch immer mal mit AUFS rumprobieren aber so lange es nicht im offiziellen Kernel ist... ich bin da mit portage etwas auf die Nase gefallen  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Um das hier noch kurz zum Abschluss zu bringen. 

Ich habe es mit autofs probiert, aber so richtig bin ich damit nicht warm geworden. Es hat für ein paar Sachen funktioniert, aber meine NFS-Freigaben wollten sich damit ad hoc nicht so recht mounten lassen. Bevor ich da zuviel Zeit investiere, habe ich mich für den Weg des networkmanager-dispatchers entschieden.

----------

